#  Ernährung >   Xylitol/Stevia >

## kaya

Habe doch noch Infos zu Stevia gefunden: 
Die Produkte, die im Handel sind, haben mit der Pflenze nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Zur Herstellung werden gesundheitsgefährdende Aluminiumsalze verwendet. 
Aber es kann schnell zu Problemen mit der Tageshöchstmenge (4mg pro kg Körpergewicht) kommen, da Stevia inzwischen in vielen Fertigprodukten und Getränken zu finden ist. 
In der Zutatenliste versteckt unter dem Kürzel *E960.*

----------


## Grauer Wolf

Stevia wird trotzdem seinen Weg machen, auch wenn es künstlich hergestellt wird. Bisher sind allerdings nur wenige Produkte mit Steviosid im Handel, zumindest in den Regalen der Discounter ist (noch) nix zu finden. Es gibt einige Länder da wird wegen der Tageshöchstmenge kein Theater gemacht - nur hierzulande wird mal wieder Stecknadel im Heuhaufen gesucht.

----------


## nux vomica

:s_thumbup:  habe mir gestern steviablätter-natur pur! gekauft.werde ich gleich morgen früh ausprobieren, ob ein blatt schon zu süss ist für ein liter tee. 
lg

----------


## katzograph

Im letzten Heft der Zeitschrift "test" ist ein schöner Artikel über Stevia. Fazit: es gibt Hersteller von Nahrungsmitteln, die das Zeug benutzen. Aber sie ersetzen nicht den ganzen Zucker durch Stevia, sondern nur einen Teil. Warum nicht ganz? Das Zeug schmeckt irgendwie komisch und kann daher den raffinierten Zucker nicht voll ersetzen. Auch ist der Herstellungsprozess nicht ganz einfach und kann nun wirklich nicht das Prädikat "natürlich" tragen.
Vorteil von dem neuen Zuckerersatz : es greift die Zähne nicht an und hat weniger Kalorien. 
Ich hab`s ausprobiert, es schmeckt wirklich komisch.  
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ich bevorzuge auf jeden Fall Xylit ... sowohl wegen der Vorzüge was die Mundhygiene und die Kariesbekämpfung  betrifft, als auch geschmacklich ... und da auch nur das "Original" aus der guten alten Birke  :Zwinker: 
Stevia finde ich geschmacklich auch nicht wirklich überwältigend und hat mich somit nicht überzeugt.

----------


## coffeequeen

Stevia scheckt für mich nach lakritz und tee mit lakritz = nein danke

----------


## Rita W

Ich habe Stevia erst kürzlich in getrockneter Form entdeckt und mache mir seither immer ein kleines bisschen in den Tee, dazu Zitrone und fertig ist ein wunderbarer Eistee, der nur noch in den Kühlschrank muss. Natürlich wären Honig oder Zucker anders, aber gerade im Hinblick auf die Zahngesundheit nicht wirklich besser. An den Geschmack hab ich mich mittlerweile gut gewöhnt, man darf halt nicht so viel nehmen, dass es rausschmeckt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....An den Geschmack hab ich mich mittlerweile gut gewöhnt, man darf halt nicht so viel nehmen, dass es rausschmeckt.

 Klingt für mich ein bisschen wie, die Schuhe passen nicht ich geh trotzdem wandern.
Warum sollte ich mich an einen Geschmack gewöhnen müssen?
Ich verstehe das nicht!
Wenn du damit klar kommst, prima.  
Es gibt noch andere Süßungsmittel (wenn man die braucht).

----------


## Rita W

> Klingt für mich ein bisschen wie, die Schuhe passen nicht ich geh trotzdem wandern.

 Ist aber nicht so. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich eine Dosis gefunden habe, in der sich der Geschmack gut mit anderen Geschmäckern kombiniert. Der Geschmack stößt mir nicht mehr als unangenehm auf.
An üblichen Zucker hat man sich auch mal gewöhnt, davon abgesehen...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Zucker schmeckt aber keinen wirklichen Eigengeschmack, sondern wird nur als süß wahr genommmen.

----------

